

DuckDuckHack - evolve2k
http://duckduckhack.com/

======
AgentConundrum
A couple minor nitpicks, in the interest of improving the site:

\- On smaller screens/windows, the "plugin examples" slides overlap the text
at the top, particularly the subheadline/description. Obscuring this text
prevents visitors from immediately understanding what the site is about, which
could cause them to bounce quickly.

\- I'm not a fan of the missing vertical scrollbar, but that's just a personal
opinion. It should be noted that it does appear if you use the arrow keys to
scroll, but not if you use PgUp/PgDn or Home/End. If you page down and then
start scrolling with the arrow keys, you get scrolled back to the top of the
page to where you would have been had you used the arrows from the start. It's
inconsistent, and potentially confusing.

\- I'm not sure about the advice to non-Perl programmers that "if you don't
know Perl, you can just use this Rosetta Stone-like page to hack it together
using your language of choice as a reference". Again, that's a personal
opinion, but it seems like it could easily lead to poor quality plugins.

~~~
beatgammit
Related to that, I don't like that when I scroll, the top part disappears. It
looks like it was designed that way, but it's quite annoying. After a little
bit, I realized that if I clicked the little x, the landing page would come
back as before. It doesn't come back if I reverse my action (scroll up).

Just put the content below and don't be fancy. This will let you get rid of
that silly bar with the x, which doesn't do anything useful.

All in all though, the idea seems cool. I may look into Duck Duck Go again
sometime.

------
Mithrandir
Previous discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3915413>

------
tijs
Pretty cool, and made me try DuckDuckGo as my default browser again. As for
the DuckDuckHacks site; i'm missing an exhaustive overview of which 'hacks'
are already done/being worked on.. for instance; python is already live as far
as i can tell but it isn't in the Fathead repo. So if i have some other idea
how do i quickly check if it's not already being worked on or maybe even
available?

~~~
prakash
Please check github: \- <https://github.com/duckduckgo> \-
<https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-fathead> \-
<https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-spice> \-
<https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-goodies>

Some of these are listed on our Goodies page:
<https://duckduckgo.com/goodies/>

New plugins are announced on <http://twitter.com/duckduckhack>

Feedback welcome.

------
shocks
Kind of unrelated, but maybe someone from DDG will read this.

It would be really awesome if when I went to duckduckgo.co.uk it would default
to UK search instead of US! :)

~~~
prakash
Right now, you can go to settings (<https://duckduckgo.com/settings.html>) &
select UK from the region settings.

~~~
shocks
Yes I know, but if I'm not at my own workstation I have to remember to change
it. I'd like to go to duckduckgo.co.uk and have it immediately default to UK
search - the same way Google.com does based on my IP.

~~~
prakash
Our immediate plans don't involve maintaing country specific domains. We might
revisit this if/when DDG is available in additional languages.

Also, some users don't like that country level redirect and prefer the .com.

One solution, which does require a couple of steps is to use our Cloud save &
save your settings anonymously in the cloud.

At the bottom of the settings page (<https://duckduckgo.com/settings.html>),
you can enable cloud save, there is also a FAQ.

------
michaelmartin
The open source nature of this all is really awesome, especially combined with
the community ideas site. Very encouraging to dive in and write a plugin.
Great job guys :)

------
alexkappa
This is an awesome idea and a great next step for duckduckgo. Hack your own
search engine FTW!

------
evolve2k
Very cool to add extensibility to the search engine like this, anyone have any
ideas of what would be good to add?

~~~
evoxed
See <http://ideas.duckduckhack.com/>

------
the_mitsuhiko
And here I was hoping for a google codesearch replacement.

------
nextstep
This works very well on my iPhone.

------
jitl
Doesn't work on mobile. Text is tiny; lines are way too long

------
seyz
I really love this idea. Great !

